# حساب الضغط في خطوط الانابيب



## العابدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه اول مشاركة لي بهذا الموضوع


----------



## RAMZY2006 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*Sudan*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الذي لا يقدر بثمن.
اخوك في الله /رمزي


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RAMZY2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## khemissi (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
thanks


----------



## mojahid (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (8 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابن الكثبان (27 أغسطس 2009)

معلوماتك كثيــرا مفيـــدة فى مجال النقل بالانابيب ومشكـــور جــدا يا أخـــي.


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerci


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## تولين (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ra_rahman (12 سبتمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/وفاء (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الففففففففففففف شكر علي هذه المعلومات المفيده جدا


----------



## اسامة النمكي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و رمضان كريم و عيد سعيد


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اتقدم لك اخي بالشكر الجزيل 
حقيقة بحث مفيد وجيد
ياليت تتحفنا ببحوث اخرى تخص النقل بالانابيب
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي العابدي
تحياتي
المهندس احمد نعمه
شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية/ العراق


----------



## yousif mosaa (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع.......ز ننتظر المزيد


----------



## توفيق جبار (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وعساك سالم:55:


----------



## خالد البدوى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المادة القيمة ونرجو أن توفق فى إضافة بعض الملفات عن المضخات التى يمكن إستخدامها فى محطات الضخ


----------



## منير الشفتري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (31 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## farahko44 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## gmotor (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الذي لا يقدر بثمن.:15:*


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## mortada m. suliman (8 أبريل 2010)

زادك الله علما وفهما...افدنا اكثر جزيت خيرا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز مشاركه قيمه


----------



## génie civil (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mehdi09 (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kamel398 (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sallam1998 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## zizo_ppc (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chatze58 (8 يوليو 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## asal_80_77 (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد كامل (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## superman1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks for your effort


----------



## safa aldin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalidshaker (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وعندى طلب صغير ياريت لو المواضيع كلها بالانجليزى افضل ويبقى فى نفس الوقت بنمى مهارات اللغه


----------



## annj (23 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## ابن الديوانية (5 نوفمبر 2011)

روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## maamaa (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المكاشفي ابوعمر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المنسي2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## taoufik (16 نوفمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kursan (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaanks


----------

